# Aquariums and cats



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

You're going to want to use the lid,particularly if you have fish in the tank.The cat WILL try to fish them out.Also,the cat will want to drink from the aquarium.I don't know why,but they dne of my cats even likes to drink the water from the cups I have small bits of moss growing in.

The only option I'm aware of for a spec v is the stock acrylic one,though I think a person could cut a piece of glass to fit,and perhaps use the clips for an IM fusion lid,or something similar,or perhaps make a screen or mesh lid for it.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Mine just drink from the tanks, I have 13 tanks, many open topped and on the floor.
Used to have a cat that would jump on any open tank she saw , to drink from the top....until she misjudged the edge and fell in.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Exactly, once cat will fall into water, soak badly... Never again will he try (experience with 6 cats ). Drinking from a tank is a regular thing though.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Man, if only they drink the tank water, mine will always find the grossest water possible in the room and drink from it.


----------



## nel (Jan 23, 2016)

Nordic said:


> Man, if only they drink the tank water, mine will always find the grossest water possible in the room and drink from it.


Mine too! There's a big monstera in my room. It has a jar with water for it's aerial roots. Never changing it, just adding more, it's really nasty and yet it's loved by all cats.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

I use lids, but it isn't because of my cat. My fish are jumpers so they need to be kept covered. 

My cat will watch my tanks from time to time, but he doesn't have access to them. Both are too high and since he isn't a climber, it is a non-issue. If he was I'd probably still use lids as while he's a indoor cat and cleans his feet, I wouldn't want stuff in my tanks from scented kitty, dust, and whatever else he may get into at any given time. Cats drinking tank water grosses me out, so he's not allowed to be in the room when I do water changes as he will drink from the bucket. Blech!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I find the fish I raise from birth in tanks, are not really prone to jumping, unless chased with a net to the surface.
The only fish I ever loose to jumping, are the rare times I buy in something that was probably farm raised in a concrete tank.


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

The cat will drink the water, and depending on the fish inside, the cat might paw at or try to chase the fish. I've had a few that have gone fishing, but only 1 that was successful.


----------



## guvmarley (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks everyone  Love the stories about everyones' cats too. My betta is definitely not a jumper and I like the look without the lid but I will try using the stock lid once I adopt a cat! The lid has a hole in the center though, so we'll see how well that works out.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Bettas being slow movers that like to hang out at the top, a lid would be a good move.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Just use clear packing tape with the sticky side up. Place it on any surface you don't want your cat (like the "few inches on either side"). Cats hate sticky stuff on their feed, and once they touch it, they will get off. Since it's clear, they will always think it's there and eventually avoid the area. 
My cats don't bother with my fish (and other pet tanks) at all. They've learned that it's nothing they can get to, and ignore them.



.


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

Buy one of these just in case...



.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Look at that cat's face. It is trying to figure out if anyone would know it was him, if he chews through his owner's throat while she sleeps.


----------



## paul.r (Jun 17, 2016)

We have three cats and two of them like to drink out of the aquariums but don't pay any attention to the fish, including our betta who lives in a 20cm cube. The betta likes to come and check out what's going on when the cats have a drink, I'm surprised he hasn't bitten one of them on the tongue yet.


----------



## MCSLABS (Apr 19, 2016)

Hot sauce, put hot sauce on the items you want the cat to leave alone. Several times I got up in the morning to find my air pump and all of its tubing on the floor and chewed on. Hot sauce really works, just takes one lick and they are done with it.


----------



## Fsh (Jun 28, 2016)

Our cat isn't allowed in some of the rooms (I'm slightly allergic so those are my "I can breath here" places). We keep our tank in one of those rooms. Haven't had any problems with that yet!


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Just get an oscar.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pi1aJkm_mmI




.


----------



## chale (Dec 21, 2012)

I have 5 cats and none mess with the tanks. The 2 youngest love the water and will get in our bathtub while we're in it and even turn the faucets on to get under the water but have never messed with the tank. They do enjoy their chair in front of the tank to watch the fish and paw at the glass. LOL


----------

